# Practice time



## hitek (Mar 12, 2007)

How times a weeks or hours a week do you practice and are there little things you work on?


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

*check out*

http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/practiceBI39.pdf

Hope that this helps


----------



## hitek (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks found a lot of good info at his website


----------

